# Electronica Audio de Guitarras



## Quinosss (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo un Bajo electrico y le he cambiado la pastilla (fonocaptor) y la he cableado con un Switch, para que funcione en serie y paralelo (modifica el sonido)

Ahora *QU*iero poner una pastilla-fonocaptor adicional. He oido que a mayor resistenca del fonocaptor mas volumen y menor frecuencia de resonancia

Cuestion tecnica. Mi fonocaptor es doble y tiene 2,6KOhm de Dc resistence y resonancia a 9,4kHz -segun especificaciones de la web de la casa- la cual segun mi sitwch funcionara en serie y/o paralelo....

Si le añado un fonocaptor extra (13,9 KOhm y 4,3 Khz) cableado en paralelo a la salida general del otro, y la idea es que suenen 50% cada una, me da que va a estar descompensado el porcentaje.... En principio no quiero añadir un Potenciomentro.

Como lo conseguiria con una resistencia y/o ... condensador?


----------



## Electronec (Mar 30, 2010)

Saludos Quinosss, dos preguntas:

1._¿Tienes ya la segunda pastilla en tu poder?

2._¿Tienes que crear tu el nuevo troquelado para albergar la segunda pastilla?


----------



## Quinosss (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola, la pastilla nueva no esta en mi poder, pero si las especificaciones de la casa 13,9KOhm y resonancia en 4,3 KHz. Tiene dos conductores. La pastilla ya instalada tiene 4 (2 bobinados) que conexiono en serie o paralelo segun el swtich.

Estas resistencias las voy a comprobar cuanto antes para comprobar los totales en funcion del Serie/paralelo...

Se que en funcion de instalar una resistencia y/o condensador en (serie o paralelo) al bobinado, le afecta como Eq, atenuador,, quitar CC etc.. Lo que no se exactamente cada cosa exacta y como hayar los valores para los componentes


Por otro lado el troquelado del agujero que hay que hacer esta en manos profesionales, eso si, bien pagadas.







Aqui dejo el mecanismo tal cual lo llevo ahora mismo, la idea es que la nueva pastilla valla cableada en paralelo (o con un Switch para habilitar o no, eso depende) a la salida del Switch de la otra, es decir que a la entrada del Preamp  entre ya las dos pastillas calibradas para que suene a igual volumen, he ahi mis dudas. (no tengo sitio para otro Potenciometro que seria lo mas facil....)

Como atenuo, filtro, etc con componentes? Es un poco enrevesao, lo se pero asi es la electronica no?

mientras seguire investigando las impedancias...


----------



## walking (Mar 30, 2010)

Que tal Quinoss...!!
una pregunta, no vas a añadir un pote para controlar la intensidad de la señal de salida para tu bajo??
y si lo que buscas( creo yo ) es que las pastillas queden configuradas cada una con un corte de frecuencias especifica par cada una, o sea que cada pastilla te brinde un sonido diferente ala otra. la cuestion es que con el pote y con un condensador logras afianzar o atenuar las frecuencias que configures.  
en esta direccion puedes ver un esquema para esta configuracion. 
saludos

disculpas aqui esta la direccion: 
http://www.rastromusical.com/accesorios_guitarra/Ampliaciones/esquema_switch_4_posiciones.jpg


----------



## Electronec (Mar 30, 2010)

Si yo fuera tu y ya que te estas gastando el dinero en un luthier, compraria la pastilla y haria; primero pruebas sin ninguna resistencia y/o condensador.

Ten encuenta que hay muchos parámetros que afectan a la captación del sonido del bajo como el tipo de madera, el grosor de la misma...etc..etc. Y las frecuencias bajas, medias y agudas las vas a lograr de forma natural, en función de la cercania o lejania de las pastillas con respecto al puente.

Con esto quiero decir, que no hay nada mejor que el test de tu propio oido, y si ves que no te convence el resultado, prueba a realizar múltiples combinaciones ayudándote de Google, tienes cientos de esquemas con pastillas. No creo que las impedancias jueguen un gran papel.

Saludos.


----------

